# Looking young and the Ralph Macchio's secret



## sajs

Look at the pictures. The guy was 28 at the time of Karate Kid III. He has gone through some serious change, really, his face has transformed substantially (look at his jaw muscle) and it seems to me that his head has gotten bigger (don't you think?, at least his forehead or the sides of it). I don't think it is hair loss, the strucure of his forehead seems to have changed (lots of pictures to prove it)

I wonder what he did, if he did anything. Plastic surgery does not seem possible because of last picture (where he does not have such strong jaw, due to age probably) and head/forehead plastic surgery seems not to be a possibility.



























































































So, what do you think ?


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

He's Italian! and a hot 53 year old one at that!!

The further you go to the Mediterranean to Africa/Sicilian to Greece, you've the luck of the gene pool!

My SO is italian, and certainly doesn't look his age.

I've just got a thing for Italian men in general depending on the region.. Certainly not Ralph.. But Robert Deniro, and Al Pacino..

Too Hawt!


----------



## sajs

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> He's Italian! and a hot 53 year old one at that!!
> 
> The further you go to the Mediterranean to Africa/Sicilian to Greece, you've the luck of the gene pool!
> 
> My SO is italian, and certainly doesn't look his age.
> 
> I've just got a thing for Italian men in general depending on the region.. Certainly not Ralph.. But Robert Deniro, and Al Pacino..
> 
> Too Hawt!


Yes yes, but I was not talking about the secret on looking young. You know, many people here (including me) looks really young for their ages and it bothers the majority of us.

I am talking about how he changed so much (the things I mentioned -face, jaw muscle, and head/forehead) after he was 28, something strange because supposedly you don't "grow" after 25 or so.

Any comments on that ? Do you notice the same I do ?or you don't notice any changes ?


----------



## RuNNer90

He did ****, he just got older that's my opinion. I don't see any radical changes but I'm fascinated with topic that bugs your mind.

Irony is, my grandad is Napolitan just like this Karate Kid guy's dad. Karate Kid's mom is Greek. My old grand always seemed young even when he was 85 and had both legs cut off because of gangrene. Maybe it's the ****ing water filled with Vesuv dust haha haha hoho ... But this guy looks more like Greek or Siciliani, more ******** blood.


----------



## Darktower776

I'm not seeing it, OP. Karate Kid just got older and his face changed with age. He still looks good for his age though.


----------



## Kiba

That last pic you can tell dude at the very least has had botox on his forehead.

A better example would be andy milonakis.... Dudes certainly not attractive but hes almost 40 and still like a fat 15 year old going through puberty.


----------



## sajs

Kiba said:


> That last pic you can tell dude at the very least has had botox on his forehead.
> 
> A better example would be andy milonakis.... Dudes certainly not attractive but hes almost 40 and still like a fat 15 year old going through puberty.


The thing is not about looking young, it's about the changes I see (which I specified) after age 28.


----------



## Kiba

sajs said:


> The thing is not about looking young, it's about the changes I see (which I specified) after age 28.


That's what i get for skimming.... Idk, His face overall seems the same shape. Granted, his nose got larger, hair did recede and his jawline gained weight/began drooping a bit.


----------



## tidbit

I sorta see the changes. I mean, especially the last three. It looks more like he lost the baby fat in his face. His cheek bones look more pronounced and slimmer. Specifically in the 2nd to last pic, I think anyway.


----------



## sajs

tidbit said:


> I sorta see the changes. I mean, especially the last three. It looks more like he lost the baby fat in his face. His cheek bones look more pronounced and slimmer. Specifically in the 2nd to last pic, I think anyway.


Thank you !!

I also note some changes in the head/forehead stuff. I think most people can't see it because he had more hair back then.
But I think it is fairly noticeable in picture 9, if you check the sides of the forehead (which to me it also looks larger) I can not it is more of a "square type" rather than oval type as before (you can note it if you check at the eyebrows) But that is what I see.


----------



## tidbit

sajs said:


> Thank you !!
> 
> I also note some changes in the head/forehead stuff. I think most people can't see it because he had more hair back then.
> But I think it is fairly noticeable in picture 9, if you check the sides of the forehead (which to me it also looks larger) I can not it is more of a "square type" rather than oval type as before (you can note it if you check at the eyebrows) But that is what I see.


Yeah, sometimes haircuts can do things with your face shape. Sometimes make your face bigger, longer, smaller, etc. so that could affect the way people are interpreting the picture. You are right about number 9. It does seem like the forehead got wider, but it also looks like he got a little fat in his cheeks compared to pic 8.


----------



## westgreen

This post made my night. I've also wondered why Ralph Maccio doesn't look like he's aged much and thought I was the only one who thought so! In my opinion, the guy has some great genetics.


----------



## westgreen

I can see the changes in his face (forehead, jaw) but, overall I think he looks pretty great for his age and the changes are only minor.


----------



## sajs

westgreen said:


> This post made my night. I've also wondered why Ralph Maccio doesn't look like he's aged much and thought I was the only one who thought so! In my opinion, the guy has some great genetics.


He indeed does look great. But again, the thread was more about the other things I mentioned.


----------



## sajs

tidbit said:


> Yeah, sometimes haircuts can do things with your face shape. Sometimes make your face bigger, longer, smaller, etc. so that could affect the way people are interpreting the picture. You are right about number 9. It does seem like the forehead got wider, but it also looks like he got a little fat in his cheeks compared to pic 8.


Yes !! I also noted thet in the other pictures (when older) but picture 9. seems to be more clear on that.

I think the difference you see in picture 8 and 9 is due to in picture 8 smiling in a way that enforces some sort of double chin and it looks more like he is going in "tune" with the lower parts, but in picture 9 he is in other pose that does not lead to that (or maybe he lost the "fat" under the chin) and the thing that seems bigger is his masseter muscles and not the cheeks (the masseter muscles are the ones that strenght when you bite, in fact, people with bruxism tend to develop more square jaws due to grinding)

Love your comments !


----------



## sajs

tidbit said:


> Yeah, sometimes haircuts can do things with your face shape. Sometimes make your face bigger, longer, smaller, etc. so that could affect the way people are interpreting the picture. You are right about number 9. It does seem like the forehead got wider, but it also looks like he got a little fat in his cheeks compared to pic 8.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...re-jaw-Now-I-face-I-longed--thanks-Botox.html


----------



## sajs

westgreen said:


> I can see the changes in his face (forehead, jaw) but, overall I think he looks pretty great for his age and the changes are only minor.


Yes he looks great for sure. He looks better old than young, thanks to those changes I guess.
Maybe the forehead change is little but sometimes a little change makes a big difference.
On the other hand, the jaw change was more than a little, got more square, in picture 9 it is more obvious because you can see how the chin downs in an angular manner, making it more of a square jaw rather than oval (as when he was 28 or so)


----------



## Madara Uchiha

Sure he was 28 in that movie? Wow, he looks much younger.

But what bothered me about karate kid was that he's so skinny. Why couldn't he pack on sum serious muscle mass and then
simply defeat his enemy by sheer power? This would have been a lot cooler than the queer moves which he made.


----------



## sajs

Madara Uchiha said:


> Sure he was 28 in that movie? Wow, he looks much younger.
> 
> But what bothered me about karate kid was that he's so skinny. Why couldn't he pack on sum serious muscle mass and then
> simply defeat his enemy by sheer power? This would have been a lot cooler than the queer moves which he made.


Yes, 28.

Well, I dont know. Although in martial arts being big and having lots of muscle is not very good 'cause you lose movement/elasticity.

Bruce lee was not really big either.


----------



## millenniumman75

:stu


----------



## bad baby

idk, to me it just looks like he lost weight in his face so his jawline became more defined. like, in the first two pics his jaws look sloping instead of square because the shape is obscured by all the fat in his cheeks.
as for the forehead thing, my impression is that it looks smaller/narrower in the early pictures because his hairline was lower and he had more hair which covered parts of his forehead esp the sides. in the later pics he seems to have a receding hairline...
i seriously want to learn how he slimmed down his face though. seriously i have a fat moon face and it's the mooooost frustrating thing in the world, it makes me look 200% fatter than i actually am. [email protected]@[email protected]$!!!%%



Kiba said:


> That last pic you can tell dude at the very least has had botox on his forehead.
> 
> A better example would be andy milonakis.... Dudes certainly not attractive but hes almost 40 and still like a fat 15 year old going through puberty.


...this guy is 40? seriously!!??!?!


----------



## sajs

bad baby said:


> idk, to me it just looks like he lost weight in his face so his jawline became more defined. like, in the first two pics his jaws look sloping instead of square because the shape is obscured by all the fat in his cheeks.
> as for the forehead thing, my impression is that it looks smaller/narrower in the early pictures because his hairline was lower and he had more hair which covered parts of his forehead esp the sides. in the later pics he seems to have a receding hairline...
> i seriously want to learn how he slimmed down his face though. seriously i have a fat moon face and it's the mooooost frustrating thing in the world, it makes me look 200% fatter than i actually am. [email protected]@[email protected]$!!!%%
> 
> ...this guy is 40? seriously!!??!?!


I considered the hair thing too (see my other posts) but I think it is not the case. You can see that the hair also goes with the shape which is more inwards from the Zygomatic bone, in the late pictures, it goes more straight with it. Also I note that looking at the shape of his eyebrows.

Well, idk, some of us see it, others dont, i dont know.


----------



## sajs

bad baby said:


> idk, to me it just looks like he lost weight in his face so his jawline became more defined. like, in the first two pics his jaws look sloping instead of square because the shape is obscured by all the fat in his cheeks.
> as for the forehead thing, my impression is that it looks smaller/narrower in the early pictures because his hairline was lower and he had more hair which covered parts of his forehead esp the sides. in the later pics he seems to have a receding hairline...
> i seriously want to learn how he slimmed down his face though. seriously i have a fat moon face and it's the mooooost frustrating thing in the world, it makes me look 200% fatter than i actually am. [email protected]@[email protected]$!!!%%
> 
> ...this guy is 40? seriously!!??!?!


Also, to lose on the face is not entirely possible if you do not lose in other parts.
But there are face excercises to help with the face area. Things like smiling (like big smile), lifting your head the most you can so you end up seeing the roof and putting your lower lip inwards and then opening your mouth (jaw dropping not like smiling) the more you can and going up again and you will note your neck and jaw building tension, and so on.


----------



## Kiba

sajs said:


> Also, to lose on the face is not entirely possible if you do not lose in other parts.
> But there are face excercises to help with the face area. Things like smiling (like big smile), lifting your head the most you can so you end up seeing the roof and putting your lower lip inwards and then opening your mouth (jaw dropping not like smiling) the more you can and going up again and you will note your neck and jaw building tension, and so on.


.....Yes it is, it's called Buccal fat removal which i'm sure he would have no problem affording.


----------



## sajs

Kiba said:


> .....Yes it is, it's called Buccal fat removal which i'm sure he would have no problem affording.


of course we were not talking about procedures involving plastic surgery or that kind of stuff, rather naturally.


----------



## Kiba

sajs said:


> of course we were not talking about procedures involving plastic surgery or that kind of stuff, rather naturally.


"Blood flow and lipolysis are generally higher in subcutaneous adipose tissue adjacent to the contracting muscle..... An acute bout of exercise can induce spot lipolysis and increased blood flow in adipose tissue adjacent to contracting skeletal muscle." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16985258
Wtf does any of that actually mean?... Yes it is.


----------



## sajs

Kiba said:


> "Blood flow and lipolysis are generally higher in subcutaneous adipose tissue adjacent to the contracting muscle..... An acute bout of exercise can induce spot lipolysis and increased blood flow in adipose tissue adjacent to contracting skeletal muscle." http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16985258
> Wtf does any of that actually mean?... Yes it is.


Ok, maybe, but I am sure it will take a really really long time to do spot fat reduction.


----------



## tidbit

sajs said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...re-jaw-Now-I-face-I-longed--thanks-Botox.html





sajs said:


> Yes !! I also noted thet in the other pictures (when older) but picture 9. seems to be more clear on that.
> 
> I think the difference you see in picture 8 and 9 is due to in picture 8 smiling in a way that enforces some sort of double chin and it looks more like he is going in "tune" with the lower parts, but in picture 9 he is in other pose that does not lead to that (or maybe he lost the "fat" under the chin) and the thing that seems bigger is his masseter muscles and not the cheeks (the masseter muscles are the ones that strenght when you bite, in fact, people with bruxism tend to develop more square jaws due to grinding)
> 
> Love your comments !


Oh wow! That was an interesting article. Who knew grinding teeth had that much of an affect? 
Yeah, pic 8 his face looks a little longer, more oblong shaped. Plus he is at an angle so maybe that was why I was thinking it looked more slimmer. I think he looks great in pic 9.


----------

